# Real or Fake?



## Stuart (Oct 5, 2012)

Found this hiding on the interwebz. I'm no photoshop expert or greatly knowledgable on all species of snake, but is this real or fake and what is it?

Bit of fun for Friday.


----------



## Shotta (Oct 5, 2012)

that looks like a reticulated python a sunburst morph or somethin you can look at keepers that have them on youtube


----------



## Reptilez123 (Oct 5, 2012)

Not fake im pretty sure thats an albino burmese python


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 5, 2012)

interesting pic. Situation could deteriorate rapidly......or not......may have been fed someone else yesterday.


----------



## disintegratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Best way to get rid of unwanted housemates! "Oops! I left the enclosure unlocked!"


----------



## Stuart (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm looking at my Olive right now and wondering if I can replicate this photo next year by altering her coloration with post it notes....


----------



## mrdose (Oct 6, 2012)

Definitely real, I'd love to own one of these


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Situation could deteriorate rapidly......



LOL it really could hey, scary stuff... very trusting of his pet. Possibly stupid even....


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 6, 2012)

if that was me and i was alone i would make sure i had a tranquilisor dart in my hand just incase i got into i bit of a tight squeeze ;-)


----------



## mungus (Oct 6, 2012)

Yep its real !
I sleep with my hand on my python at times........


----------



## david.dix (Oct 6, 2012)

real, albino burmese python they grow 12ft easy.


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 6, 2012)

That would definitely lay a good size log.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Oct 6, 2012)

12 feet? Burms can grow to almost 20 feet, I can attest to that. I've seen one right here in Australia that, in my estimation was about 18 feet, kept illegally of course, that could very -very- easily kill an adult human being. I was terrified of it, due to it's enormous size. It too was an albino with white, yellow and orange markings, and I actually handled it's tail while the "owner" and 3 of his mates were handling it. It's tail was so damned strong that my fingers were very sore after being wrapped in it's tail for a few minutes. I think a snake of that size could literally crush someone's bones if it wanted to with it's coils. Seriously. More likely though it will just collapse your chest cavity, you'll turn blue, die, and then it will decide that you're a little too big for a meal and just leave you there for some other poor unfortunate soul to find.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 6, 2012)

The snake is lying next to him measuring if he'll fit inside ....blah blah blah :lol::lol:


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 6, 2012)

12ft lol.
I had Burms back in the day. My 4 yr old female was then 15ft. 
Very placid animals generally if handled from young but I have seen some very nasty specimens.

This is an albino burm and IMO a genuine pic.


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Oct 6, 2012)

The pic is very real and the snakes name is~was "Julius". He even has his own FaceBook page.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 6, 2012)

Jenn meets Julius, the 16 ft Albino Burmese Python - YouTube


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 6, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> Jenn meets Julius, the 16 ft Albino Burmese Python - YouTube


i cant help but cringe when someone sticks their face up so close to a snake of that sizes head , no matter how much time has been put into the snake it just seems like such a reckless thing to do , things could go so bad so quickly


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 6, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> i cant help but cringe when someone sticks their face up so close to a snake of that sizes head , no matter how much time has been put into the snake it just seems like such a reckless thing to do , things could go so bad so quickly



i know id feel the same way if it was a dog also


----------



## Rhodie (Oct 6, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> The snake is lying next to him measuring if he'll fit inside ....blah blah blah :lol::lol:





This pythons name is "banana" and has been on stage with several celebrities such as Briteny Spears, you can see pictures of him on in the pictures search engine,
lovely reptile, but I wouldn't own a Burmese python.


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 6, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> i know id feel the same way if it was a dog also


yea i wouldn't , whilst i know what your saying and a dog bite can be nasty being bitten on the face by a snake of that size then coiled is alot worse , and whilst i cant say that there isnt an army of large men behind the camera if theirs only a few hands on board she could very easily die before they manage to over power the snake ( im not trying to make out like snakes are bad btw  ) these sorts of snakes should be treated with alot of caution , letting your guard down with that sort of animal will always be dangerous and she cleary did just that by letting her face get within cm if not mm of the snakes mouth 

and then theirs the fact that a dog is alot easier to read in terms of mood than a snake , and yes some dogs can be wagging their tail then snap at a drop of a hat but the majority arnt like that and if it is a little timid then of coarse keep your distance , where as snakes are alot more unpredictable then dogs and always will be no matter what the snakes history or general mood


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 6, 2012)

Pretty crazy that u cant buy an alcoholic beverage in america til youre 21(not that Im assuming this guy is american) but u can walk into a pet shop at 18 and take one of these home.


----------



## Snotty (Oct 6, 2012)

Leasdraco said:


> Pretty crazy that u cant buy an alcoholic beverage in america til youre 21(not that Im assuming this guy is american) but u can walk into a pet shop at 18 and take one of these home.



In fairness though, thousands of Burmese, Reticsm, Anacondas and other huge snakes like African Rocks are kept in Europe and North America and the actual serious incidents are minimal to almost non existant. Of course commonsense has to be used but that applies to everything.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 6, 2012)

Leasdraco said:


> Pretty crazy that u cant buy an alcoholic beverage in america til youre 21(not that Im assuming this guy is american) but u can walk into a pet shop at 18 and take one of these home.



German pretty sure

- - - Updated - - -



thomasssss said:


> yea i wouldn't , whilst i know what your saying and a dog bite can be nasty being bitten on the face by a snake of that size then coiled is alot worse , and whilst i cant say that there isnt an army of large men behind the camera if theirs only a few hands on board she could very easily die before they manage to over power the snake ( im not trying to make out like snakes are bad btw  ) these sorts of snakes should be treated with alot of caution , letting your guard down with that sort of animal will always be dangerous and she cleary did just that by letting her face get within cm if not mm of the snakes mouth
> 
> and then theirs the fact that a dog is alot easier to read in terms of mood than a snake , and yes some dogs can be wagging their tail then snap at a drop of a hat but the majority arnt like that and if it is a little timid then of coarse keep your distance , where as snakes are alot more unpredictable then dogs and always will be no matter what the snakes history or general mood



there have been more dog bites to the face than snake bites https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...w&biw=1600&bih=764&sei=-wdwUMnJOo6UiQeM9IGYBQ and im sure they do alot more damage my daughter was minding her own business when a dog came up to her and just bit her in the face just missed her eyes got the socket under her eye and top of her lip lucky it was a small ish dog just saying any animal is never truly safe!

maybe a gold fish


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 6, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> German pretty sure
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



your talking about superficial wounds , im talking about being crushed by a huge snake , bit of a difference , all i meant was that the animal can kill you very quickly if it decides to for some reason coil you up , it has happened with big snakes before and putting your face so close to ones mouth a a little stupid and is obviously letting your guard down with the animal which shouldn't be done imo , do you agree


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 6, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> your talking about superficial wounds , im talking about being crushed by a huge snake , bit of a difference , all i meant was that the animal can kill you very quickly if it decides to for some reason coil you up , it has happened with big snakes before and putting your face so close to ones mouth a a little stupid and is obviously letting your guard down with the animal which shouldn't be done imo , do you agree



yes i agree but its the same with any animal people have dogs around little children and it wouldnt take much to kill them either. there have been more deaths from dog attacks than people being crushed to death by snake the possibility of that happning is much less than that of your average household pet mauling you to death 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 6, 2012)

ps i enjoy our discussions lmao agree to disagree on this one? or fight to the death hahahahah

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 6, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> ps i enjoy our discussions lmao agree to disagree on this one? or fight to the death hahahahah
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


its only a friendly debate  agree to disagree , i do get your points though and can totally agree in some ways but still letting your face get so close to an animal like that is a dangerous thing to do although in a lot of ways just owning one can be but doing that is definitely letting your guard down which i just don't think you should do with any large python that is capable of what those things can do 

and now im rambling on about the same points enough aps for me tonight


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 6, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> its only a friendly debate  agree to disagree , i do get your points though and can totally agree in some ways but still letting your face get so close to an animal like that is a dangerous thing to do although in a lot of ways just owning one can be but doing that is definitely letting your guard down which i just don't think you should do with any large python that is capable of what those things can do
> 
> and now im rambling on about the same points enough aps for me tonight



yeah go to bed rambler  lol i get what ya saying but those snakes should stay in the wild or zoos where you have proper training and safety precautions it would be like someone owning a lion in their back yard 
xx in calling it a night now too 
Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 7, 2012)

They have an almost identical snake to that (slightly smaller) at Australia Zoo, albino burmese.

I would suggest that the pic is real but very carefully staged. If the guy has any brains, he is not really sleeping and he has a few mates behind the camera ready to try thier best to save him from the snake if it decides he looks fit for "python consumption" :lol:

Cool photo, Beautiful snake :shock:

View attachment 267064


View attachment 267065


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 7, 2012)

Leasdraco said:


> Pretty crazy that u cant buy an alcoholic beverage in america til youre 21(not that Im assuming this guy is american) but u can walk into a pet shop at 18 and take one of these home.



Bah, easy fix. When it gets too big you just dump it in the Everglades


----------



## Snotty (Oct 7, 2012)

Not everything in the media and politics is exactly right, most sensible sources pinpoint the Burms getting established in the Everglades due to Hurricane Andrew in 92 when a breeder on the edge of the Everglades had 900 babies essentially blown in there. Even today the numbers are very vague, estimated between 10,000 to 150,000 which if I put on Freshman paper would be laughed at. The most recent numbers are even worse due to some cold snaps there which killed even natives and is thought to have devastated exotics there.

It does make a good news story though. "Man eating pythons infest swamp..."

I only point it out as generally there is a lot of myth around about such topics and politicians and others are very quick to use such information against reptile keepers everywhere. And just to throw it in once more, the actual documented incidents with these large snakes is minimal since record keeping began. I only know of half a dozen or so and of those 50% are iffy anyway. Again commonsense is always needed (agreed it is a nicely staged pic) but how many people have really been crushed and or eaten by a python?


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 7, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> yeah go to bed rambler  lol i get what ya saying but those snakes should stay in the wild or zoos where you have proper training and safety precautions it would be like someone owning a lion in their back yard
> xx in calling it a night now too
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


 yes the rambler did finish his rum and off to bed  , exactly though , their the sort of animal that only people with a bit of experience and the common sense to deal with them should have them so im glad their not allowed here as i know few idiots myself that would think its cool to let a snake of that size cruise around their house un attended or put their face up to it


----------



## Variety (Oct 7, 2012)

what would you keep that thing in


----------



## longqi (Oct 7, 2012)

They are simply gorgeous
We have found 4 albino Burmese in Bali
One was run over and died shortly afterwards
Quite a few APS people have met one of the others
Last two were in the last few weeks
Both very young and very different in colour with the smaller one nearly all yellow and white
Other is orange yellow and pink with fantastic markings
All from the same area so must have been either an escapee a few years ago or a natural albino that lived to breed more than once


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 7, 2012)

This 7 year old child in Cambodia has a giant Burmese Python as a pet. Watch as he*wrestles and even sleeps with this snake big enough to squeeze a man to death.

http://www.boycottmag.com/?p=3276


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 7, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> This 7 year old child in Cambodia has a giant Burmese Python as a pet. Watch as he*wrestles and even sleeps with this snake big enough to squeeze a man to death.
> 
> Seven-year old Cambodian Sleeps w / his pet snake!!??!!


seen that before on tv , i do hope things dont end badly for them , which i understand that it doesn't happen often but it can do it so easily


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 7, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> seen that before on tv , i do hope things dont end badly for them , which i understand that it doesn't happen often but it can do it so easily



its dancing with death lol bit crazy hay

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------

